

So, if this is Hacker News shouldn't there be a category for jobs open to any company? - eusman


======
staunch
I would like to see jobs opened up as well. A lot more people would check the
section if there were more jobs in it. It would help the YC companies and they
could still be highlighted in some way to make them stand out as "special".

(The question as written is stated with a sense of entitlement that seems
distasteful to me.)

~~~
eusman
what is exactly distasteful about the question? I didn't ask or entitled that
YC's jobs section should be devoted for anyone, but instead provoked the
subject for discussion for openinng maybe a new open category, assuming this
is not about YC news anymore.

not my fault if you want to look YC friendly and pitch with anything that
doesn't look like so.

~~~
staunch
When you go into someone else's house do you say: "So, this is a house with a
kitchen right? Shouldn't anyone who comes here have a glass of water?" or do
you just plainly ask "Can I have a glass of water?"

It's not my problem if you're a prick, I was just pointing it out in case you
cared.

~~~
eusman
I would avoid answering cause I don't really have time for these, but I
couldn't skip emphasizing your choice of your words, which really just shows
your attitude on everything, including when reading a simple headline!

negative energy is bad dood! it doesn't help!

p.s. I suppose Hacker News is a community and not the house of one individual!

~~~
staunch
I reserve the privilege to be in a grumpy mood and get modded down
appropriately.

~~~
rms
Hey, I've said much dumber things on the internet.

------
andreyf
Agreed... something simple to match up people to hack together (for fun or for
$) would be neat...

------
rms
Nothing is preventing you from submitting a job; it just won't show up in the
jobs tab.

------
Zak
I don't think so. I think Hacker News should only allow job postings from
companies that hackers would be happy working for, which probably includes
most companies funded by YC. Filtering companies outside of that seems like a
hard problem.

